# show and shine



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

is there still going to be the show and shine for turn up on the day?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes :thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

lovely  any details on this?


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

May bring the c2 down aswell if i can find someone to drive it


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

mattthomas said:


> lovely  any details on this?


The Arrive and Shine event is free to enter for the first 200 qualifying cars that turn up at the show. To qualify, just arrive before 11.00am and park in the correct car parking area; there's even a Wash Bay from 7.30am to 10.30am to help with the prep. Judging takes place at 11.15am and there can be no car movement until 3pm. All 'finalist' cars will have a sticker on their windscreen by 1pm and will win a goody bag. The overall winners will be announced later in the day and the prizes will be even better - so it's worth sticking around.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Lovely, we will be leaving mega early as were doing a road trip on route, just so i know what to pack what will be available in the wash bay?


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Now I am REALLY glad we are staying at the holiday inn on site! Can borrow my grans driveway on Saturday, and be there nice and earl on Sunday.

Must buy some hubcaps for the meriva...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> The Arrive and Shine event is free to enter for the first 200 qualifying cars that turn up at the show. To qualify, just arrive before 11.00am and park in the correct car parking area; there's even a Wash Bay from 7.30am to 10.30am to help with the prep. Judging takes place at 11.15am and there can be no car movement until 3pm. All 'finalist' cars will have a sticker on their windscreen by 1pm and will win a goody bag. The overall winners will be announced later in the day and the prizes will be even better - so it's worth sticking around.


Just FYI, vehicle movement is now restricted between 11am and 4pm to allow for everyone to wander around in complete safety. Please be aware of the later hour if you have to travel a long distance home.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

not a problem with me! ill be there till you kick me out!


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I presume we can still access our cars? Might leave a few changes of clothes for micro_beko in just in case.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Sure, you can access them. It's just that they will be all in rows and getting cars out of the middle of a pack will be difficult - and if people are wandering around admiring them, we need to make sure that they're kept safe. So a 'no vehicle movement' timespan will ensure safe judging, safe admiring and that everyone leaves easily after. The prize giving will be 3.30-4.30pm anyway, so people will want to hang around for that I'm sure.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Not gonna be ready for this year but definately next years WaxStock!!! New wheels, and new bumpers will give me a great excuse to deep clean the hidden area's!

Good luck to all on the day though!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

First 2 hundred cars you say.... So are bikes and scooters exempt????


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

If you have a motorbike, scooter, small van etc that you feel could compete, then feel free to enter it. It will be classed as a 'car' in entry terms and compete against other cars. This may or may not be to your benefit, ie you may have more chrome to polish and less panel work to show nice machine work. But hey, we're going to be pretty easy going and the judges will have the final say on the day as to what and who wins.


----------

